# Awesome Sunset



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2014)

Saw this awesome sunset and just had to capture it tonight.  Free lens flare from the high intensity sun and its reflection.


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

nice, I need to get out and get shooting


----------



## jpranch (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 14, 2014)

once again at the right place at the right time, coming to a postcard near you


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful.........surprised RJJ was not on the bank wetting a line


----------



## Alias (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, spectacular.

Sue


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 16, 2014)

FMWB My first read ow your comment ended differently in my mind


----------



## jpranch (Jan 16, 2014)

Moon rise over the prairie last night. I could see the muleys raiding my haystack!

View attachment 983


View attachment 983


/monthly_2014_01/572953d0a368e_MoonRise.jpg.8bf33951ebdecd12fbb59be37032aaf8.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful JP


----------



## ICE (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_r/10314030324/[/URL]






http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_r/8517550066/http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_r/8517550066/Bringing Spring by http://www.flickr.com/people/joel_r/Boy_Wonder, on Flickr


----------

